
I played an “evil American wife” in a North Korean propaganda film - dwaxe
http://www.vox.com/first-person/2017/3/22/15011360/north-korea-propaganda-film
======
rz2k
I followed the credit to the original[1], and got sucked into reading a few
other interesting stories.

[1] [http://narrative.ly/i-was-an-extra-in-a-north-korean-
propaga...](http://narrative.ly/i-was-an-extra-in-a-north-korean-propaganda-
film/)

